# Winter's toll on my wheels



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello all. Hoping I could get some pointers on what would be best to do and use on my wheels.

The winter weather hasn't been kind to them and I haven't had chance to keep on top of the cleaning.

A number of the corners of the spokes on the wheels have baked on crud and have gone yellow

yellowwheel by Pete, on Flickr

Any particular product and/or procedure you guys can advise me on so I can get rid of it?

Try my best to keep it all clean, but this weather is a nightmare. Especially on a dark coloured car.

Jan18cleaning by Pete, on Flickr

Jan18cleaned_1 by Pete, on Flickr

A day later

dayafterdirtyness by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguire's wheel brightener, which is quite strong and it should shift it with no problems, but make sure your wheels are refurbed.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Get some acid wonder wheels last resort though


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

AS Smart Wheels - start with a weak dilution and work up as needed.


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice so far.

I have a little detailing shop close by, can you recommend any products from the range they stock

Wheels - http://www.waxworx.uk/product-category/shop-by-category/wheels/page/1/


----------



## robabarker (Jan 20, 2017)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel would be a good shout.


----------



## pinewood (Jan 25, 2018)

hard to keep them clean in winter, and one of the reasons I run a dedicated winter wheel set (17"), it saves the summer 19's.
When the gritters have been out - wash them down with water, just to stop the salt attacking the finish


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

pinewood said:


> hard to keep them clean in winter, and one of the reasons I run a dedicated winter wheel set (17"), it saves the summer 19's.
> When the gritters have been out - wash them down with water, just to stop the salt attacking the finish


Tell me about it.

I plan on getting a set of 16" wheels and winter tyres this year in preparation for next winter.
Then get these ones re-furbed over winter ready for next summer.


----------



## pinewood (Jan 25, 2018)

Have you tried bilberry juice? I was introduced to it this year and like the results. It comes in concentrate. Use a spray bottle to mix it with water 1:20 for everyday dirt.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Looking at the wheels i would personally pay and get all four refurbished. The paint on them looks very thin and this is how corrosion sets in and volvo wheels are notorious for this


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

How did you get on with the Astonish Wheel Cleaner? Pound World sells it and could be worth a punt in this weather.


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

Scotty B said:


> How did you get on with the Astonish Wheel Cleaner? Pound World sells it and could be worth a punt in this weather.


Thought it was complete garbage to be honest. But was kind of expecting that for only £1.

Got some wonder wheels from Wilko's for a £5. It's helped until I can get some BH stuff.


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

after buying a few of the spray bottles of Sonar extreme wheel cleaner, i liked it so much i got the large 5litre container and just refill my small bottles, 

it'll spray on and pressure wash off and get off most of the the dirt, really stubborn stuff, like what it looks you have would want a brushing too i'd say after a soak....


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with comments above those wheels have seen better days a nice refurbishment is in order if you ask me.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Once you have got your wheels as clean as you can you need to get a coating or a good sealant on them.

I am using FK1000P at present and the dirt, road salt, brake dust and normal grime, comes away with just my normal shampoo and no special wheel cleaner. A little more effort for a tar spot but it still just rubs off without much trouble.

I am pretty sure that if you can spare the time for a coating it will be even better.


----------

